# chevy silverado 1500 / which plow to use?



## EARTH5

hi guys, i am new to forum... i just got a2008 chevy 1500 regular cab w 8 foot bed. my question is what type or model of a fisher do i use that would plow the best? The front end is gvw 2950. all my friends have the fisher regular plow (hd?) 7 1/2 foot and dont seem to have any problems, however the fisher dealer is telling me i need to use the "ht" model (Half ton) or the sd which is a light duty version of the hd with a poly edge.. we plow a lot of driveways and only a small parking lot for commercials any recommendations would be fully appreciated... thank you


----------



## STIHL GUY

id say a 7.5' blade would be fine...if your buying used whichever model you find will be ok...you probably wont have any problems with the HD but the HT will be easier on your front end in the long run...goodluck with your search


----------



## stacks04

Had a 7.5ft on my 1500 for number of years with no problems, also was on a 1500 full size blazer.


----------



## Lugnut

I have heard that the HTs aren't that great, I would go with the SD personally.


----------



## chevyzrule810

go with a 7.5 and shouldn't have any problems


----------



## swa136

Lugnut;1190990 said:


> I have heard that the HTs aren't that great, I would go with the SD personally.


I agree, get the SD not the HT! :salute:


----------



## JimRoss

EARTH5;1190649 said:


> ... i just got a2008 chevy 1500 regular cab w 8 foot bed. The front end is gvw 2950.


Are you sure 2950? My 09 1500 ext cab is 3950.

I just added the BOSS STD 7.5 Poly. Plow weight is 633lb + 100lb for the mount. My front axle is currently at 4080lb with a full tank of fuel and 470lb of ballast. I'm slightly over, but I'm not doing commercial plowing either.


----------



## jerseydrew

i have a Western HTS and it is great!


----------



## bigblock73

I have a Western 7.5 Mid Weight on my 2000 1500
I'm very happy with it


----------



## jklawn&Plow

I had a 7.5' std boss on my chevy 1500 for ~2.5 yrs with the timbrens. The timbrens worked great to prevent any sag but running those front wheels into late winter ice banks to stack deeper than I should have caused the impact direcly on the front bearings. Noticed the sparks flying out as the wheel was at a 30 degree angle and barely made it home before it fell off. It worked great for those 2.5 yrs and the front bearings were easily replaced Although the one side required some extra work to break it free.
I think the plow weighs 525-575lbs. But the actual weight to the bearings because the center of gravity of the plow is probably 4 feet out is closer to 700-800lbs (theres a formula in the 2007 2500HD owners manual that shows this)


----------



## billm

I have a Sno-Way 26 Series 7.5 Poly Blade, Down Pressure & Wireless Control on a 2010 1500 ext. 
I'm very happy with it.


----------



## jerseydrew

billm;1193147 said:


> I have a Sno-Way 26 Series 7.5 Poly Blade, Down Pressure & Wireless Control on a 2010 1500 ext.
> I'm very happy with it.


you're on here too now huh?


----------



## billm

Been lurking here a few months now


----------



## pelt35

Billm ,Did you have to put any lift kit on to hold your Sno-way? I have a 26 that I might be changing to a 1500


----------



## Mike57

EARTH5;1190649 said:


> hi guys, i am new to forum... i just got a2008 chevy 1500 regular cab w 8 foot bed. my question is what type or model of a fisher do i use that would plow the best? The front end is gvw 2950. all my friends have the fisher regular plow (hd?) 7 1/2 foot and dont seem to have any problems, however the fisher dealer is telling me i need to use the "ht" model (Half ton) or the sd which is a light duty version of the hd with a poly edge.. we plow a lot of driveways and only a small parking lot for commercials any recommendations would be fully appreciated... thank you


I put a Snow Dogg MD75 on my 08 Silverado crew-cab. The plow is stainless and much lighter than most plows in the 7.5 lineup. I just pushed 2 feet of snow with 2 pushes this last storm. It is holding up fairly well.

Pros: light weight, easy plow mounting, nice control, good value
Cons: The trip pins (full trip) failed and they now have stronger pins, plow floats when back-dragging (they now have a back-drag edge), lift lockout lever (for when jack in installed) can jam when back-dragging

I plow 5 driveways (small and medium size) and a commercial lot (150X200) with driveway and loading dock in about 2-3 hours for most storms. I am pretty satisfied with the choice, I wish my dealer didn't go out of business though! Dogg does stand behind the product.


----------



## Zigracer

I'm happy with the Meyer STP 7 1/2 footer on my 2010 Silverado. 25 inches of snow this last storm and no problems.


----------



## billm

I had a bit of front sag with the snoway 26 and no ballast. 400-500 lbs of ballast and its not bad at all, but I am still going to install some 2" lift blocks to the front.


----------



## Jakeb123

bigblock73 said:


> I have a Western 7.5 Mid Weight on my 2000 1500
> I'm very happy with it


I got the sam truck i am trying to find out what mounts willwork on my truck i got a few different ones i can buy


----------

